# Complete Noob here!!



## crossbar

Okay, Hi Folks!

Complete noob here. I'm thinking about starting up an SW tank. I had fresh water tanks in my youth, but I've always wanted to have an SW tank. So I'm deciding to take the plunge!

Now, the only thing I have been doing is research and reading as any expert would tell a noob to do. I think I have a handle on things. However, I've discovered that I might have to go back to college and earn a chemistry degree. It's rather intimidating...(So, someone please give me a warm fuzzy, a pat on the head and tell me everything will be okay.) 

Okay, so I think I've decided on getting a 29 gallon BioCube HQi. The reason being, is that it has everything already included with it to get me started and it seems SOMEWHAT idiot proof. But, I do have some concerns. I was thinking larger tank because if my levels are off, seems like a larger tank will allow you to get back into parameters without causing too much damage veruses the levels being off in a smaller tank and causing complete devastation.

So, I'm starting out with just fish and then I might incorporate corals later once I get a better understanding of coral care. I know you have to play with the calicum levels and alkalinity and if you add calicum you have to do something with the alkalinity or....something like that....more reading!!!!!!

So here's my questions. Can someone give me the rundown on the BioCube? The Pro's and the Con's? Also, how many fish can be placed in a 29 gallon BioCube safely? I was reading somewhere that stated 1 fish per every 10 gallons of water. That seems a bit off to me. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks again!


----------



## grogan

Not a salt guy but welcome to the forums. There are alot of people here who can help you out with this.

As far as the 29 gallon bio cube goes I have heard mixed results. I know that there are some issues with the filtration. Low flow rate, poor pump, ect. I also know that the lighting on them isn't the best, and the option to upgrade is out of the picture. If you pull up fosters and smith web sight they have a bio cube with a halide and upgraded features that should work better. Of course $$$ here is the link.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+22407&pcatid=22407


----------



## crossbar

Thanks for the response, Grogan! Yeah, I do realize they are expensive, but I'm learning there's absolutely nothing cheap about SW tanks. Another thing I've been hearing about BioCubes is that some people get theirs home and realize they have a leak. I mean, if you're paying a stupid amount of money to Oceanic, at least they should ensure the tank doesn't leak.


----------



## kay-bee

A 29gal is probably the recommended smallest tank that a beginner should start off with. You can augment circulation in the tank by adding a powerhead or two. One powerhead (such as a koralia nano) should suffice, two probably (or another powerhead that provides greater circulation)if you're intending to keep SPS corals.

Because SW tanks are generally stocked lighter than FW tanks, you're looking at adding less fish than were it a FW tank. I'm not sure of the 1 fish per 10gal thing, though. I think it has more to do with type of fish you would get and their particular requirements in terms of tank volume. For fish compatible with a 29gal you're looking at about 1-4 small fish. 

It's true that smaller tanks are prone to greater flucuations (even more so if they hold *a lot* of stony corals are capable of consuming essential and trace elements at a greater rate than they're replenished via water changes).

I highly recommend checking the for sale ads or reef clubs in your and see if larger used set ups are available by hobbyists exiting the hobby in your area. You could probably fine larger complete or near-complete set ups for similar or even lower prices than a brand new 29gal HQI biocube set up (as an example in my area someone's selling a drilled 180 gal tank with stand, plumbing, 50gal sump (however no lights), etc for $400).


----------



## crossbar

Okay, so what you are saying is bigger is better and look for deals rather than getting the BioCube because I may get a bigger bang for my buck?


----------



## kay-bee

Yes.

The Biocube 29gal HQI seems to be a nice set but I think they run close to $500 and for that amount of cash (and less), larger complete or near-complete set ups can be found. But it all depends on whether you can find the deals in your area and how set you are in getting the 29gal HQI.

(not sure if we're allowed to reference other website or not but..) Review the Reef Club forum section at reefcentral.com to find deals from other hobbyists in your area.


----------



## crossbar

Yeah Kay bee. I think you're right. I just looked on Craiglist for my area and I found a guy selling his 55 gallon tank with stand, hood and bio-wheel filters for $160 OBO...Hmmm...gonna have to re-think this.


----------



## crossbar

Okay, does anyone know anything about the Marineland LED half moon 30 gallon tank. Because....uh...I just bought it with a stand. I saw the half moon in the store that was completely put together and I have to say; it gives incredible views! It comes with LED lights, but they're weak so I know that I'll have to invest in better lighting. 

But, has anyone heard any bad reviews on this thing?


----------



## emc7

All of the curved tanks are more leak prone than the square ones, but are very cool. LED lights are new tech, so bugs are possible. they are very efficient, but they aren't repairable, when they die, you buy new and they are still pricey. If you do fish only, the amount of light is not that critical. With a clear canopy, you can add more light if you need it. LED to other lights is an apple to oranges comparison, you can't go by Wattatge. Marineland (United Products Group) has decent customers service, so if you have a problem, contact them sooner rather than later.


----------



## crossbar

Yeah, I definately want to go with LED lights. I mean, the current LED lights I have right now is fine for a "just fish" tank. So, when I first establish my tank with live rock, cycle it through and add a fish or two, those lights are fine. But, sooner or later, I want to incorporate corals in my tank. Thus, the lights that were provided won't work. 

I didn't know about curved glass tank may have leakage problems. I'm a little nervous now! Fingers crossed!


----------



## crossbar

Okay, so I finally did it!!! I got my water and mixed my salt. Got 30 Lbs of sand and 30lbs of bulk rock. I put in a bottle of Dr. Tims one and only and I put in one clown fish. Levels are looking good, so yay! 

The clown fish I got is very tiny...just a baby. I got him for couple of reasons. First, I wanted a clown fish..second, I got him small because I need him to grow a bit. Thus, it cuts out the temptation to add anything else for fear of any other fish eating him. Therefore, it gives my tank a little time to mature a bit. However, so far so good. The only problem I'm having is the clown fish isn't eating the mysis shrimp I got for him. Any other suggestions?

I'm finally a saltwater hobbiest!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## crossbar

Okay, so tank has been established for a couple of months now. I went through my Diatom outbreak (that was fun) and things are looking good. For live stock, I got a couple of snails, a hermit crab, Clown fish, Purple Firefish and a Royal Gramma (and I think is trying to commit suicide). So, it's looking really good. Right now, I'm saving to get this AWESOME LED lighting system, I forget who makes it, but it is a very intense lighting system that uses a controller for daytime lighting and moonlighting. You can program it to actually give you the phases of the moon and it can also simulate a lightening storm...very cool.

Once I get the light, I'll be looking at stocking some corals, this is soooo awesome!!!


----------



## funlad3

Can you supply a link for the light? Many lights like that need controllers as well, and even those need special modules to work them. I'm guessing you're looking at the AI Sol or Radion, both of which are excellent. Do you have any tank pictures?


----------



## crossbar

funlad3 said:


> Can you supply a link for the light? Many lights like that need controllers as well, and even those need special modules to work them. I'm guessing you're looking at the AI Sol or Radion, both of which are excellent. Do you have any tank pictures?


I'm going to my local fish store today. I have to get some media for my filter and I'm going to see if they have a Catalina Goby (I'm due for another fish). So, I'll ask about the light (they use it for their frag tank) and I'll post about it. As soon as I find my camera, I'll post some pics.


----------



## crossbar

Well, just proved how much of a noob I am. My fish guy doesn't really carry catalina goby's because they require colder water...so, I got a Hector goby instead. 

The lighting system that I want to get is from Aqua Illuminations SOL LED system. The lights are $400 and the controller is $80. So, saving my money.

My fish guy was having a sale on a 10 gallon tank with a whisper filter, brand new for $20!!!! So, now, I have my hospital tank!! YAY ME!!!!

I'm gonna post pics of my tank, hopefully by this afternoon.


----------



## crossbar

Okay, not sure if I did this right, but here are some pics! The tank itself. Then, I pic of a Atlantic Pygmy Angel. Then, a pic of the coraline algae starting to grown on my bulk rock. Then, my Royal Gramma hanging out.

Bad pics...I know. Sorry.


----------



## Obsidian

It's more that they are small and sideways, than that they are bad. Maybe flip them before you post them?


----------



## crossbar

Okay, problems I got this white oval cotton "things" growing on my live rock. They seem to be multiplying pretty quickly. I'll try to load some pics but I'm pretty tech stupid. Any help would be appreciated.

Sorry, I can't seem to get the pics any larger...


----------



## funlad3

They're probably just pineapple sponges, in which case, your angel is going to be very happy.


----------



## crossbar

Yep! I think that's it! Pineapple sponges and they're popping up all over the place. And my Angel could care less about them. So, do I need to worry. I mean I've read that they're good filter feeders, but I probably have about eight or nine in the tank now versus one a few weeks ago.


----------



## funlad3

They'll only grow until there's no more food for them to eat. Sooner or later, they'll reach the carrying capacity and most will die off. 

As for getting larger pictures, if you can give me a link from something like photobucket, I can get the pictures up here for you.


----------

